# Smoke rises from the Erlenmyer Flasks



## Elliot Jansen (Apr 15, 2009)

Miss April.

Moonshadow. by JW

Extremely efficient with her sugars.  Ruderalis? Maybe?  Smaller Stature, Big Fat Cola.  Dark green leaves, almost purple.  Buds shimmer in the HPS.

Fragrance is strong, smells like Pepper.  Strange taste. Rotting Peppered Fruit.


----------



## Elliot Jansen (Apr 15, 2009)

Still doing work with this strain. My first attempt at a monster.

Lemongrass Thai; Cannacopia

2 weeks in. 3+ft Tall

1 plant 5 Colas.


----------



## Elliot Jansen (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah, it has a strange odor.  A pungent Pepper smell is the best way to describe it.  I have only tasted it once.  I snipped some small sucklings off the bottom to taste a week or two ago.  So I can't exactly remember how it tasted.  But I took two nice buds for my 420 celebration. I gonna mash those babies into a party bowl, and me and my roommates are gonna get ripped.  No one is leaving the table until we finish. I will post immediately after to give a better taste analysis.


----------

